# cups, samba printserver - windows can't find correct driver?

## mattwood2000

Hi guys, I just setup my gentoo desktop in a new office.  I want to share my printer on the network so that my other computers (mostly windows) can print.  I have configured samba and cups and I can successfully print from the desktop box itself.  When I try to add a network printer on my windows laptop, I get the following message:

```

The server for printer CLP-300 does not have the correct printer driver installed...

```

Anyone else run into this problem?  I know I can install the driver manually, but I was really hoping to avoid that by having the driver automatically installed on windows by any computer asking to add the network printer just like it works if the printer were installed on a windows network server.

Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks, Matt.

----------

## audiodef

I'm trying to do this too. 

I think one thing you might need to look at is having your printers, via cups or samba, accept raw print data. 

One thing that worked for me, using cups, was to go ahead and install the Windoze printer driver for my Photosmart D5360 on my Windoze computer and then add a printer connected via the internet, using the host Linux machine's IP as the location. 

I'm going to need to set up this in a better way, so I'm going to try to remember to post what I find here.

----------

## krovisser

Ah, there's nothing I hate more than trying to get CUPS, Samba, and Windows to work together.

This guide helped me out a lot:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/quick-samba-howto.xml

But, this link (which is also on the page linked above): https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=110931

Really helped me out.

----------

